# Thunderstrucks 8 week weight loss journal. DNP/T3/Low Carb



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

So i thought instead of just making sarcastic comments on here i would actually do something i bit more worthwhile. I havent done a journal for a very long time but feel its time to getting rockin again.

I have recently lost 10kg through lowering my overall cals and feel fantastic for it but want to take things a step further now ready for the summer :thumb:

I will be following a predominantly low carb/high fat and protein diet with only having carbs directly after training in the form of a post workout shake. Other than this shake i will be aiming for under 50g of carbs per day with a refeed day on Thursdays, which is my only regular day off from work.

My starting weight is 123.5kg :scared: this is due to pure greed and sugar addiction so basically i train ****ing hard but eat ****e and lots of it ,until a few weeks ago when i got my act togethor and it made a big impact, so its time to get it under control even further and bring all my knowledge and all aspects of training, diet and supplements togethor, i have very good knowledge i just dont put it all into practice, until now!!. I will be weighing in once a week and taking photos but wont be putting them up.

I have alot of experience with weight training, low carb dieting and dnp usage so now its time to bring it all togethor for the complete package.

Now then the bit everybody always wants to know.....'supplements'......

AAS: Test - Low dose to preserve muscle.

Fatloss - DNP - 2X 125mg per day plus 100mcg of T3 per day.

Supporting supplements - Electrolytes, taurine, Multi vits, Vit c with Magnesium, loads of water.

Training - I like training very hard with weights but dislike cardio although will do some from time to time on rest days from weights in the form of jogging/walking.

I dont have a set weights routine, i split body parts up and train them hard but in terms of exercises, reps, sets its different every session due to mood and whats available.

*FOOD PHOTOS: *

I will also try and take as many photos of the food i eat as i can remember just for something a bit different than just typing and make the journal a bit more interesting.

*MUSIC:*

I will also, for a bit of fun, post up what music has influenced my mood and training each day, just to give an insight of how weird my mind works :thumb:

So feel free to comment, take the ****, encourage, whatever.

Lets get ready to rumble!!!!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

So day one and had a great start training wise considering its been over 4 weeks since ive had a proper session due to being ill so much.

Breakfast was a bit of a mistake considering i had it so close to training as it was within milliseconds of coming back up....



So breakfast was Vanilla protein shake with a dollop of peanut butter.

Training: So as i have been out of action for a month i thought it best to ease back into it today........Like Fook!!.

*Deadlifts with Hex bar:*

Warm up - 40kg (20 a side) a side x 12 reps

Set 1 - 80kg x 12 reps

Set 2 - 120kg x 8 reps

Set 3 - 130kg x 8 reps

Set 4 - 140 to failure = 3.5 reps.

*Squats*

Warm up - 60kg x 8 reps

Set 1 - 80kg x 8 reps

Set 2 - 100kg x 8

Set 3 - 100kg x 8

Set 4 - 100kg x 10

Strength was obviously way down due to lack of training but i worked damn hard and am now ****ed but feel awesome for being back in the gym again :thumb:

Post workout was CNP Pro recover which was a struggle to get down as felt so sick, happy days.

Todays song i got in my head during training was a beauty


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Good luck mate, be interesting to see what comes of this :thumbup1:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Just had my next meal, was soooo nice.



It was chicken breast with some tomato and garlic puree smeared over with melted cheese on top :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Milky said:


> Good luck mate, be interesting to see what comes of this :thumbup1:


Cheers Milky, am confident of getting great results as have come back more focussed than ever


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Third meals was chicken, broccoli and sprout......



Fourth meal was chicken and chorizo.......smaller than last meal as last meal was my mums portions at her place, you can tell it was a mums dinner due to the fancy flowery plate haha......


----------



## montytom (Mar 6, 2012)

Any pictures of yourself mate as i would be interested how well the results turn out


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Im too much of a pussy to put photos of myself up mate, i do have some and might privately send them to people at the end if they are that interested. I know no pics makes the thread a bit boring for people but its kinda a journal for me to record my progress rather than entertain the masses.

Will update in all other ways though :thumb:


----------



## montytom (Mar 6, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> Im too much of a pussy to put photos of myself up mate, i do have some and might privately send them to people at the end if they are that interested. I know no pics makes the thread a bit boring for people but its kinda a journal for me to record my progress rather than entertain the masses.
> 
> Will update in all other ways though :thumb:


I would be the same aswell mate fully understand will be good to hear the progress though so its all good,good luck


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

montytom said:


> I would be the same aswell mate fully understand will be good to hear the progress though so its all good,good luck


cheers buddy, will be adding to it daily so feel free to check in and comment.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Day 2: Thankfully i hadnt planned on training today as i am totally wrecked from yesterdays session. Lower back is ****ed like a porn star and every part of me if hurting.

Breakfast.....



Meal 2 and 3......2 chicken thighs for each meal from hot food counter at tesco.



Meal 4.....Chicken breast with various spices, with small side salad and 2 slices of mozzarella.



And because i like my fizzy and yes i know even the diet stuff is terrible for you, this is going to prove invaluable at keeping the sweet tooth at bay.....Pepsi Max Cherry. :thumb:



So today has been a good day eating and am already feeling less hungry than before. Even though i didnt train i still had a song in my head for the day....Enjoy..... :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Had a good day today, feeling good for lowering the carbs and feel good factor is up nicely already :thumb:

Here is the food ive had today.....

Meal 1: Peanut butter and 3 slices of mozzarella....



Meal 2: 2 chicken breast/wing portions...



Meal 3: 2 chicken breasts in mozzarella with pancetta, was bit bad as it was microwave meal but fookin lovely, tasted better than it looks...



Meal 4: Dinner was same as last night, except i had 1 and a half chicken breast with mixed spices, small side salad, cucumber and 4 cherry tomatoes...see yesterdays photos 

The real exciting part of today was arriving home to find these little treats waiting on the door matt :thumb:



*TRAINING*

Did chest session tonight and as expected was weak as hell after it being a few weeks since last chest session. Plus went careful as my lower back has been royally buggered since squats and deadlifts sunday.

Flat bench:

Set 1: 60kg x 12

Set 2: 100kg x 4 - This made me realise i gotta face the fact i needed to go much light and focused massively on the drive and squeeze of each rep more than ever tonight.

Set 3: 60kg x 12 - 3 second squeeze at top of each rep, 4 second lowering of each rep.

Set 4: same as set 3.

Machine flyes:

4 Sets of [email protected] holes down.

Chest Press: Evil very old skool chest press.

3 sets of 12 reps at 10th hole then 1 set to failure (8.5 reps)

Thats was us done, doesnt sound alot but we were ****ed. as we hadnt trained properly for a few weeks we made sure every single rep was controlled with full muscle contraction and controlled negative, am feeling awesome now, mega pumped. :thumb:

Todays song of the day......


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

So its been another great day food wise, wasnt a training day today due to work but wednesdays will never be a training day. The exciting news today is my JAFFA CAKE PROTEIN SHAKE has arrived from The Protien Works and its lush!! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

Started the DNP last night with 250mg in one go then today had 125 when i woke up then another 125 when i got in a few minutes ago. Took the 100mcg of T3 with the DNP this morning. Ive already got a nice little glow going and am no longer freezing sodding cold :thumb:

Meal 1: 4 Eggs and 4 Bacon...



Meal 2: Jaffa cake protein shake :thumb:



Meal 3: 4 chicken thighs...



Meal 4: 4 Pork loins with Chinese marinade...



Am feeling fantastic today, have a real sense of inner happiness which i often get when i drop my carb levels right down.

Tomorrow i am having a cheat meal which will be Pizza, will normally go 6 days low carbs and will do after this week but my cheat meal has to be a Thursday night so thats what im sticking too 

Todays tune is a classic tune.....Haddaway!


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

You sure you'll be fine with the carb cravings?

Im running sibutramine and i can tell that without the stuff id be doomed.

Gl with the fat loss, sucks i know but least you're not the only one suffering here :wink:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Dazzza said:


> You sure you'll be fine with the carb cravings?
> 
> Im running sibutramine and i can tell that without the stuff id be doomed.
> 
> Gl with the fat loss, sucks i know but least you're not the only one suffering here :wink:


Well im doing fine at the mo and am having a cheat meal once a week so i know i get a bit of a treat to focus on. This time around tho im just going LOW carb rather than aiming for NO carb so in my mind that straight away takes the pressure off me as if one day i really fancy a sandwich im not going to beat myself up about it im just going to have one  This is a way of eating i feel i can carry on for the long term so am focused on keeping the carbs low but not worried about it being a keto or ckd, just a normal reduced carb diet. :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Todays 'Supplements - 250mg DNP split into 2x125 doses plus 100mcg of T3 plus today was injection day - 1 mil of test.deca, just cruising at mo until vial is gone then back to just test and cranking that mofo dose up.

So today has been my day off from the low carb, as every Thursday will be.

Had McDonalds for lunch but forgot to take a photo, had lasrge Chicken Sandwich meal with coke. (Missed breakfast as day of so got up very late  )

Was stuffed after that so didnt eat again until just now when i had this beast........



Unfortunatly i had to share it with the missus but i am royally stuffed now and am actually looking forward to getting back on the low carb tomorrow :thumb:

*Training:*

Shoulder/Back session tonight - 2 exercises for each, heavy as possible and to failure, no fannying around tonight was literally in...bish bash bosh....then out again.

Smith Machine Press: 1x20 reps @ 20 kg for warm up then 3 sets to total failure at 60kg

Shrug Machine: 4 sets @ 14th plate down x 12 reps with 2 second contraction at top of every rep.

Plate Loaded Pulldowns - 4 sets x 12 reps @ 120kg

Close grip press machine - full stack 3 sets to failure which was 12 reps, 12 reps, 8 reps.

So wasnt a big workout but fook me it was a tough and intense one, we kept rest period to a minimum too so really really hard workout tonight :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Almost forgot!!

Todays tune..............


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Best wishes for your goals. Very interesting read. I've enjoyed it so far and happy weekend to you.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Another great day food wise today, forgot to take photos of most of it though, only remembered to take me dinner photos.

Meal 1: Jaffa cake protein shake mmmmmmm :thumb:

Meal 2: chicken wings from tesco hot food counter.

Meal 3: 2 chicken thighs from tesco hot food counter.

Meal 4: Pro recover after training.

Meal 5: 2 peppered grill steaks with salad...



*TRAINING:*

Leg day:

I hurt my back last Sunday and its still very dodgy so couldnt do any decent pressing movements so stuck to isolation.

Leg Ext: 10 sets of 10 reps.

Leg curls: 10 sets of 10 reps.

Legs still ended up feeling smashed so even though couldnt do what id normally want to the old German volume training has done the trick. 

Todays tune of the day.....


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Those thighs from Tesco look so good :lol:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Was hungry again so had 2 pork loins with a bit of chinese marinade on and cooked on the george foreman :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Totally **** day today. Have eaten badly, not lots of it but just not kept to the low carb.

Meal 1 - Jaffa cake protein shake.

Meal 2 - egg and cheese sandwich - the damn chicken counter at tesco was shut so i couldnt get my chicken fix.

Meal 3 - 2 chicken quarters and 3 pickled eggs.

Meal 4 - Burger and chips and bar of dairy milk.

Very disappointed but not going to dwell on it, meals are either already made or planned for tomorrow to ensure one bad day doesnt turn into 2, but on the flip side its only been meal 4 thats really let me down.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Right blatantly i am not going to have the will power to low carb it for long periods, so am having to change strategy to keeping this more calorie controlled, which tbh in the long run will more than likely work better than a 'diet' for a set period of time. I have also done DNP + Calorie controlled a few weeks back with very good effect and i didnt struggle with the food side of things at all like i am now as i feel its the 'diet mentality' in my head thinkiing '**** im on a diet im missing out' so i cave in, whereas obviously the IIFYM approach you eat some of what you want each day and never miss out SO THATS WHAT IM GOING TO DO!! :beer: :tongue: :bounce: :rockon:

My missus led me astray today with Mcdonalds for lunch and to be honest it felt nice to go out with her and be 'normal. My other meals have been fine - ish, not low carb but not all junk but not very good 'weight loss' food..

Meal 1: Protein bar.

Meal 2: Post workout shake

Meal 3: Mcdonalds Chicken sandwich and fries.

Meal 4: pork with sprouts, broccoli and 4 roast potatoes.

Meal 5: pastrami sandwich, with maltesers and packet of monster munch.

So from tomorrow i am switching to a calorie controlled diet, basically i am going to keep them as low as i can but still enough to train, am not worried about losing muscle as am on cruising dose of test/deca but the low calorie will give me more freedom of choice with food.

*TRAINING:*

Chest:

Decline Bench Press - warm up 20 reps x 35kg - bar on this was a 15kg not an Olympic 20kg so have taken this into consideration with the weights.

set 1: 55kg x 12 reps

 set 2: 75kg x 12 reps

set 3: 95kg x 8 reps

set 4: 95kg x 4 reps then 75kg x 4 reps (drop set)

Flat Bench - set 1 - 60kg x 12 reps

set 2 - 100kg x 5 reps

set 3 - 100kg x 4 reps then into 60kg x 8 reps

Cable flyes - Set 1 - 12 reps x 8th hole

Set 2 - 12 reps x 10th hole

Set 3 - 12 reps x 8th hole

Set 4 - 15 reps x 6th hole.

Am starting to really enjoy the workouts that involve alot less exercises but at much higher intensity. Lately we have been focusing on the negative part of each rep and exploding back up plus we are keeping rest periods alot shorter so as a whole our training is alot quicker to get done but feels fooooooking tough :thumb:

Todays music is the classic James - Sit Down, but the original version


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

What i should add aswell is that even though low carb is meant to be more effect a diet to run along with DNP i have been struggling big time with my energy so another reason i am going to add in some carbs but i the complex variety not sugar which is my demon :devil2:

Last dnp cycle i did i had sandwich alot and still got no massive side effects from the DNP, now ive been trying to go low carb im knackered, hot, sweaty and grumpy.

I have also taken the T3 dosage down to 50mcg from today as i think 100mcg may be doing more harm than good, am not all that clued up on T3s but think that dosage may of been too high but we shall see.


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

Having pics of the food makes this a much more interesting journal. Also seeing what you were having I was a bit daunted by a koto diet but now I'm gonna try and sort one out to try and see if I can get the results I want


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

hermie07 said:


> Having pics of the food makes this a much more interesting journal. Also seeing what you were having I was a bit daunted by a koto diet but now I'm gonna try and sort one out to try and see if I can get the results I want


Cheers matey, theres loads of options out there, infact my diet was very boring but thats coz i love chicken, theres a hell of alot you can do on a low carb diet.


----------



## mattc1991 (Jan 2, 2012)

After taking the dnp and t3, what is your plan for coming off them? So you get no rebound or have thyroid problems. Cheers


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

T3 will be tapered down and continued for a week after last DNP is taken as will take a while for the DNP to leave the system. Have not experienced any rebounds on previous cycles .


----------



## Dave_b (Jul 7, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> T3 will be tapered down and continued for a week after last DNP is taken as will take a while for the DNP to leave the system. Have not experienced any rebounds on previous cycles .


how you getting on with this mate? i started at a very similar weight to you just after crimbo and im now in the best shape of my life thanks to DNP and some hard work


----------



## FiftyPence (Mar 18, 2013)

It seems to me that Thunderstruck may have dropped the ball on this plan, he's posted in other threads but no updates here.


----------

